# Firefox (xulrunner) & APNG

## avlad

Здравствуйте.

Уже как полгода получаю следующую ошибку при сборке xulrunner по emerge -pvUDN world:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> checking for png_get_valid in -lpng... yes
> 
> checking for png_get_acTL in -lpng... no
> ...

 

В баг треке есть подобный баг, но внятного решения там нет. Подскажите плз, где копать?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge -pv media-libs/libpng
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)
> ...

 

Заранее спасибо.

----------

